# LG Electronics WARNING



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

Just in case someone is considering purchasing a new television I wanted to let everyone know how well LG Electronics take care of their customers. I purchased a 40" Zenith HD projection t.v. on 12-09-2005 which is still under the twelve month parts and labor warranty. The last week of August 06 I noticed a red flare in the bottom left of the screen. I contacted the store that I purchased the set from and they contacted the service center they used for LG warranty repair work. They were told that they were no longer authorized by LG for warranty work. I then called LG on Aug.30 and was told they would find service for me and someone would be contacting me. To make a long story short, after numerous phone calls to LG, and being assured they were working on the issue, I am now at day FIFTY THREE DAYS since I requested service directly to LG. Luckily I have been able to watch the tv although the red flare is pretty irritating, I can not imagine how upset and mistreated someone would feel if their tv went completley out and had to wait two months or longer without a tv waiting for service. Since this is still on going I will update how this comes out, but I have dealt with numerous computer and electronic companies in my life but nobody holds a candle to LG on how uncaring they are to their customers. 



Mike


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry for your troubles.

It sounds a lot like the issues I had with Philips last year.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Sounds like you purchaced the set at a store that dosent have their own service department.The big box stores have all but killed the small shops that offered service.There are not many servicers out there anymore and the companies dont want to pay a fair rate for the servicers to take care of the customers. Its not just LG/Zenith Its every brand. Then if you live in rural america with the nearest shop 30 or 40 miles away unless you bring it in for service you are out of luck. I am a servicer. I will not go on a service call unless I make money. That is how anyone stays in business. I will work on almost anything if you bring it to me. I have turned down many calls for the big box guys becouse they want me to service the product they sell for less than the cost of doing business. Instead of waiting for someone to come to you why dont you take the set to the shop. It will be and inconvient to you but likley the only way you can resolve the problem. Live and learn when you buy a high $$ item make sure the store you buy from has the service shop not someone they use. Someone on staff you can talk to.


----------



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Dave, and I agree with you that the companies do not pay enough for someone to travel 30-50 miles to do warranty work. I do not have a problem with this and definatley would not expect someone to go out on a job that they do not make any money on. I do have a problem with a company that will not do whatever it takes to live up to the commintment they enter in to when selling someone their product. Whether they pay the servicer a fair fee for doing the service work or by simply replacing the defective product the company has an obligation to see that the defective product is taken care of no matter where the customer lives.


----------



## pajer (Jan 9, 2004)

mikesd, i hear you!, my zenith 50 " plasma that i purchased at best buy on jan. 16that went bad on oct. 4th, (made by lg) they could not find anyone to come service the set in home so they offered to have me exchange it at bb, finally after 16 days (i feel pretty lucky now that i see your situation) i exchanged it yesterday, they no longer carry zenith (thank god), so i swapped it out for a 55" sony lcos rptv, they had a lg 50" plasma also, but you know what they say, screw me once, shame on you, screw me twice, shame on me! keep calling and ask for a supervisor, call everyday. good luck! pajer


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Mike I do feel yor pain have you been contacting these numbers
phone: (800) 243-0000 (LG)
phone: (877) 993-6484 (Zenith)
fax: (256) 774-4142
LG Service
201 James Record Road - Bldg #3
P.O. Box 240007
Huntsville, Alabama 35824
I think the Field service rep is John Moran in your area You really need to let him know the situation. The repair is long overdue and someone is not doing their job. You need to get to someother than the CSR You need a fiels service manager or higher. Sorry I cant give you phone numbers for that maybe Zenith will.


----------



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

davejacobson said:


> Mike I do feel yor pain have you been contacting these numbers
> phone: (800) 243-0000 (LG)
> phone: (877) 993-6484 (Zenith)
> fax: (256) 774-4142
> ...


Thank you very much Dave  , I will try to contact John.


----------



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

Well a service tech. has been here twice, both times he brought a new convergance board with him. Neither fixed the problem and in fact with both boards he could not even adjust the convergance so both times he had to reinstall the old board. When he left the last time he said he needed to get the service manual from the company and maybe he could adjust the convergance on the new board from the manual. If there is any doubt what a B.S. company LG is, I spoke to him today and he told me he has requested the manual from the company five times and it still has not been sent to him. Oh Yea, I found out LG's policy is they have sisty days to get a service man out on a problem and then another sixty days from the day the repair man arrives to get the problem fixed. So LG gives themselves four months to fix a problem!!!


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Have you tried using a degaussing coil (big, hand-held loop that plugs in the wall outlet. You slowly wave it around the back, front, and sides of the set and "pull" the residual magnetic fields out of the sets hardware)?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

BTW, have you tried moving (any and all) speakers away from the set? 

Either the speakers, or some hardware, can cause purity problems.


----------

